# the ultimate space wolf insult...



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

> They came through the early morning fogs. They were unseen at first, we only knew they were there by their mono-tone chant 'For the Russ'. At first we thought we were hearing the ghosts of our fallen brothers, echoes of the great warriors lost weeks before. Perhaps early morning winds carrying their voices to guide us in battles yet to come. Then Hrethgir was felled by a powerful blast. The blast nearly incinerated his body, it only left his charred burned remains contained with in his still melting armour. With out pause we leapt to our feet ready to make battle. Again, we heard a monotone chant of 'For the Russ' echo through the cool morning air. Then the fire came upon us. With all the accuracy of our brothers they moved in, firing their weapons. Our shots merely richocheted off their armor. While they closed in, they killed. But draw them in we did. At tooth and claw, we were better and we knew it. We would draw them into hand to hand and best them. And so we did. In the mists of the morning, we engaged these attackers like true sons of the Russ! We did bring carnage to them and we feeled them to a man. It was only later, as the mists cleared in the light of the rising sun that we did discover the truth. The attackers who had Killed Hrethgir, the very ones who had mocked us with their chants of Russ, the very ones that we ourselves had killed... were none other then our brothers, enslaved by the dark powers, forced to fight their own brother even beyond their own death...


A while back I had an idea for a counts-as unit of Thousand Sons. Captured enemy marines that have been Servitorized into zombi-esque combat units. I figure my warband has close ties to the Dark Adeptus and this would explain how they have the ability to construct these. The AP 3 bolts is explained as the constructs utilizing captured Kraken bolter rounds while the 4+ inv save is explained as having a force field, curtousy of the Dark Adeptus. The Sorceror is infact a Dark Adeptus tech priest, which is in fact the point of this first post. I'm still waiting on the cyborg parts to come in from MaxMini so I can build the Space-servitors. But I have completed the Tech Priest and want to show him off a bit and get any feed back or criticism on him I can. Honest feed back only please. 

Oh and just to clarify, yes I am going to be running Space Wolves that count as Thousand sons...


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol strange idea. The conversions will no doubt be awesome.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Actually, I'd have thought the ultimate Space Wolf insult would be to spill their pint over the Runepriest then hold up a picture of a chihuahua yelling "See that? That's your wolf, that is!"


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

"Yo momas a bitch"?


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, bonus points for the Thousand Sons themselves doing it, but this is pretty much a slap in the face to Mahreens. 

Why not have some lobotomized scouts thrown in as well?


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

*updated, now with more pictures*

so, after almost a month the parts I ordered came in. Then after dealing with a slew of other problems arising over the following 2 weeks, I finally got some time to carry out this plan. I give you the first 5 models of my Lobotomized Space Wolf Servitors that count as Thousand Sons marines:



















































I have a plan for a new Aspiring Sorcorer, and that is based on this image from the Horus Heresy Art books:








I've seen people using robbed legs, but they aren't Dark Angel legs. They're far thinner then would look right for power armored legs covered in robes. I thought they were from Scribor Miniatures, but I can't find them now. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Might be thinking of http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/index.php.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Basically tell a space wolf he fights like a girl and drinks shandy.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Call him a pussy?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Laugh at him ans say he is all bark and no bite. Like his mother.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I remember thinking of building a shooty pre-heresy Thousand Sons army using the Space Wolves Codex. Then I realised that every half decent Wolf player would kill me for it.  Though it'd make a great Codex for an Angry Marine force... :grin:

I like the idea and the models. Make sure to post the painted versions too. 

And +rep for the rare Dark Mechanicus picture, I love those guys.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Might be thinking of http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/index.php.


Bingo! Those are it! Thanks Gen.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Always happy to help.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Laugh at him ans say he is all bark and no bite. Like his mother.


you know, I got into a joke-conversation with a guy at the hobby center and we came up with what we think is the single best way to get a Space Wolf to do something. Tell them that Inquisitor So&so doesn't want them to do [insert action]

So basically "Inquisitory Kariomov wants me to tell you that you are not to attack that fortified entrance the enemy base with the long range siege guns that keep blasting our transports from long range preventing us from being able to make a forced march and that you with your perfect close combat ability would have a field day taking down."


----------

